# Field & stream supporting Cannon ball



## Ac_EsS (Jul 3, 2007)

What did all of you guys think about last months issue where FS was praising Cannon Ball. I personally saw the land they manage and hord. its really nice but I do have to say the locals were not to happy with them as I heard a few Locals in a diner complainign about how they went to a feild they had been hunting for years and Cannon ball was there (not posted). They could atleast stick to their land and crp IMO.
I am just curious as to hear what you all think.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... 94&start=0


----------



## Ac_EsS (Jul 3, 2007)

Sorry for a repost guys


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

No sweat. There have been a pile of Cannonball shares advertized for sale but takers are few and far between. CRP is going to fold there and probably Cannonball too. :beer:


----------



## Ac_EsS (Jul 3, 2007)

Hi Dick its been a while. How are your fields?


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Hope all is well with you. Wheat is in, just waiting for rain for beans. Hopefull of a good pheasant hatch this summer, grouse numbers seem down though.


----------



## Ac_EsS (Jul 3, 2007)

It is how about you? I am sure it you'll get enough rain lets just cross our fingers that you dont get too much.


----------

